# كم تكلـفة دراسة هندسة الطيران في بريطانيا



## نيوووف (12 أغسطس 2007)

مجرد استفسار 


لان اخوي في مانشستر ويقول تعال ادررسها هنا بس محنا عارفين تكلفة الدراسه هوونيك 

وانا سالت عنها في كندا وطلعت ارخص من الاردن وافضل بكثير , بس حبيت استفسر كم 

تكلفتها في بريطانيا اتوقع ارخص بكثير لان معيشتهم غاليه جدا ... ثنكيو


----------



## AVio_niCS (14 أغسطس 2007)

اخي..

التكلفة في حدود 10500 جنيه استرليني لكل سنة في برنامج البكالوريوس

تحياتي


----------

